# Where can I get this bandana?



## charleston (Mar 16, 2014)

Or at least I think it's a bandana and not a facemask.










Looks pretty badass but I can't seem to find it. Google reverse image search just turns up the same blogs reposting the same pic :dunno:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Air hole G-Unit is very close, but its not blue. I love that mask, you get double-takes everywhere... little kids stare to the point of walking into things.

Tbh it looks like a neck tube, with the grey rolled bits on the edges


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Found it in 3 clicks: Tepic-2/Gargoyle [Bandana Buff]

My Google-fu must be better than yours


----------



## charleston (Mar 16, 2014)

@tokyo_dom - I was going to say it def does look more like a tube after a second look.

@EatRideSleep - Thanks for that. Not sure how you did that in three clicks! :bowdown: My Google-fu has definitely been shitty lately =/


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Ha, you're welcome.


----------

